# German level for the office



## wayneinteressierts (Dec 10, 2015)

Although I've*used numerous free online tests which result in a B2, I have never taken a formal exam to determine my language level. I have B1/B2 stated on my CV to make interview expectations a bit lower. 

I moved to Germany not long ago and began applying for jobs in software development. I have received very good offer from a well-known multinational German-speaking company with ~20 offices in Germany alone. Unfortunately, it will require in-person (local) customer interaction 2-3 times per week after the onboarding process. 

Even though my would-be bosses (interviewers) think my German is sufficient, I am worried that it won’t improve fast enough and I could receive complaints from coworkers and/or customers which may lead to termination. I do have another slightly inferior offer (15% less pay and vacation) from a much smaller (~100 employees) English-speaking company and would hate to burn that bridge just to fail in a*German-speaking environment. 

I would like to know if anyone here has successfully integrated into an exclusively German-speaking company with ~B2 German and, if so, can you please share your experience?

Thanks for replying!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I didn't have B2 German when I started working and still know some who wouldn't even reach the B2 level after 15 years in the job.
Personally, I wouldn't worry about it. The skills for your job are more important. The coworkers and customers will appreciate your attempts at trying to speak to them in their own language.
I never have had a problem and you will be surprised about how far some of them go to practice their own English!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When I was job hunting in Germany, we didn't have the accepted European scale of language ability. So I put on my CV that I was "fluent" in German (and in French). My "test" was interviewing auf Deutsch with my boss-to-be (who actually spoke very limited English). Somehow I passed and wound up being one of the two or three people in the plant who spoke English at all (despite the plant being part of a US international company). 

You pick up the language real quick when you have to like that. At first you'll feel almost mute, but every time you push yourself a bit, you get a bit more confidence, and at a B2 level (if I understand these levels correctly), confidence is probably what you need more than formal language training.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Germans ( even the old school ones) appreciate when you try to speak German, eventhough it might not be perfect... 

In my experience while working in Germany, the office language was English, but that quickly changed during the first month... as you mention, you will need to interact with vendors, customers, internal people of the company, etc... 

At first, just like you, I was scared and something felt dumb by just nodding and saying "ja" after every statement... but as everyone has mentioned... time will build your confidence, you will get used to hearing German and the usual German words that go within the specific line of work, and don't worry about making mistakes, they will appreciate that you make the effort, and will even speak slower for you to understand... 

So overall, don't overthink it, once you have fully immersed in the language, youll be confident enough to speak it WITH mistakes, and it will be nothing wrong with it... im sure your colleagues and other people will help you be more confident... at least that was my case


----------



## wayneinteressierts (Dec 10, 2015)

It sounds like I should go with the German-speaking company and force myself to improve quickly. I hope you're right and customers don't mind talking to a developer who speaks German like a 6 year old 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

